# Serotonin Signaling and Visceral Hypersensitivity in IBS



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIhttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/462728.../7002/7002/7001 /-1[/URL]


----------



## LisaL (Nov 14, 2000)

Eric, we need a password..........


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lisa, its medscape and you have to sign up and give it a password. They don't spam you though, only send up dates in gastroenterology.It also has one of the best IBS resource pages on the internet, just fyi. It also has tons of information on gerd and dyspepsia as well as gi conditions in general and other medical specialities.Its easy to sign up.


----------

